# Photo Day at the Houston Zoo



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Thought this was interesting....does anyone know if you can bring tripods into the zoo?

Photography enthusiasts - come out to the Houston Zoo on *Saturday, May 30th at 7:30 a.m.* to capture images of the Zoo's animals and lush landscaping before our normal opening time. Take advantage of *morning lighting and cooler weather* and get memorable shots of some of the Zoo's early risers as they start their day by getting fed, being bathed and enjoying enrichment.

*Special photo ops scheduled from 7:30 to 9:00 *

Ticket holders will be treated to a continental breakfast and will have access to the Zoo's public grounds and exhibits starting at 7:30am. Attendees are invited to view specially scheduled photo ops or they can just roam the Zoo grounds at their leisure, taking photos of all that the Zoo has to offer, until our normally scheduled closing time of 7:00pm.

*Photo Day Ticket Prices *(includes all day zoo admission, access to all outside public exhibits, special photo ops and continental breakfast):
Adult Member : $12.00
Child Member : $8.00


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I took mine one day during the week and nobody said anything to me.
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I'd personally bring a monopod that way no kids/adults would be tripping over the legs of the tripod when it's spread out. I tried calling but couldn't get anyone live on the phone. Good question.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I assume that's for "members" only and not the general public?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Now that might be worth doing, post up any info if yall would.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Arlon said:


> I assume that's for "members" only and not the general public?


Don't know. I'll ask my wife where she found the notification....it doesn't say anything about being a member. That being said, I hope members get a discount since I just renewed mine last month...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Got it, $20 for nonmembers..It's on their web page.


----------

